# Sunterra Availability



## Johnsorg (Oct 8, 2006)

Just converted my week 35 at Powhatan Plantation to Club Sunterra and received 11000 points. Had to purchase another 3000 points though.  Just wanted to know anyone's personal experience on availability of units in Sunterra System.


----------



## fnewman (Oct 9, 2006)

I've found that availability withint the SunTerra system, as well as through II, has been good througout the year if I plan ahead reasonably.  In addition, I have found some really nice exchanges on short notice as well.  I can't really tell you whether the availaibity is a lot better or worse than other systems but it seems ot work pretty well for me.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Oct 29, 2006)

You probably made a good choice as PP has been a poor trader due to its downgrade by RCI and is no longer Gold Crown. We went to points when they were first introduced and have had a much easier time as trading points don't reflect on where your week is located.


----------



## Spence (Oct 29, 2006)

I have found excellent availability in Sunterra as long as you plan at the max windows allowed.


----------



## PeelBoy (Nov 17, 2006)

*Availability is good*

In my 7 years with Sunterra though I am still not good at their system, I have had no problem booking anything 6 to 10 months in advance, and no difficulties finding last minutes availability in low season.  Some locations are difficult, e.g. Tuscany, Nice in summer, Carlton Court, narrow boat, San Luis Bay and Hawaii.


----------

